# McKenzie river post-fire floating



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

I didn't cry when that river burned... but I could have. McKenzie is a gem. Or rather, was a gem. 

I got off the Rogue just before all hell broke loose in Oregon. We barely missed getting stuck behind closed highways. I was home in time to watch much of my beloved country get gutted by fire. 

I'm interested in this thread. There are too many variable to make assumptions. I would first call the Willamette NF and inquire with them.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Oregon State Marine Board hazard report: Oregon State Marine Board : Reported Obstructions and Alerts : State of Oregon


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Nanko said:


> Oregon State Marine Board hazard report: Oregon State Marine Board : Reported Obstructions and Alerts : State of Oregon


thanks! That’s a great reference. Hopefully by the end of the summer we can be paddle rafting again, but we’ll see


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I took my girlfriend down Olallie to Paradise in a duo last weekend. The area didn't get burned. There's still plenty of wood on the river because hey you're in the PNW and that's what we do but there weren't any portages or dangerous logs. Once I get down to the lower sections, I'll let you know how they are.


----------



## hisdudeness (Dec 3, 2019)

I know that along many Oregon rivers, the communities that are helped by commercial rafting/boating/fishing have brought these concerns (like burned deadfall and strainers) to the agencies that are responding- so we are not the only ones thinking about it. I plan on getting on the Finn Rock stretch in the next month or so, and will weigh in after that with a report if others have not by then. 

On a separate note, I kayaked on the North Santiam last week. Packsaddle had some burned trees and was closed, so we put in down at the bridge at Gates. I didn't see any strainers besides some giant logs that were perched on river left at that bridge- well above the 3000 cfs level we saw. Eerie to be on the river and see so many places burned in that corridor. And it is sobering to unload one's gear- while a homeowner sifts through the ash that remains of their place nearby. Those of us who dodged this bullet are lucky; give those communities support in any way you can.


----------



## jrice345 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thankfully the upper McKenzie and North Umpqua (for the most part) were spared. The McKenzie fire started between Rainbow and Blue River. Boating from McKenzie Bridge to Prince Helfrich Landing is pretty well burned up. 

There will be significant wood in the river soon. We're expecting 4-5" of rain/snow/sleet in the next week. If not this storm, then maybe the next. So many burned trees ready to fall into the water. So sad.


----------



## mbornhorst1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Anyone know is camping possible on the lower section of McKenzie after the fire?


----------



## hisdudeness (Dec 3, 2019)

hisdudeness said:


> I know that along many Oregon rivers, the communities that are helped by commercial rafting/boating/fishing have brought these concerns (like burned deadfall and strainers) to the agencies that are responding- so we are not the only ones thinking about it. I plan on getting on the Finn Rock stretch in the next month or so, and will weigh in after that with a report if others have not by then.
> 
> On a separate note, I kayaked on the North Santiam last week. Packsaddle had some burned trees and was closed, so we put in down at the bridge at Gates. I didn't see any strainers besides some giant logs that were perched on river left at that bridge- well above the 3000 cfs level we saw. Eerie to be on the river and see so many places burned in that corridor. And it is sobering to unload one's gear- while a homeowner sifts through the ash that remains of their place nearby. Those of us who dodged this bullet are lucky; give those communities support in any way you can.





jrice345 said:


> Thankfully the upper McKenzie and North Umpqua (for the most part) were spared. The McKenzie fire started between Rainbow and Blue River. Boating from McKenzie Bridge to Prince Helfrich Landing is pretty well burned up.
> 
> There will be significant wood in the river soon. We're expecting 4-5" of rain/snow/sleet in the next week. If not this storm, then maybe the next. So many burned trees ready to fall into the water. So sad.


I've been down the Finn Rock to Leaburg stretch twice in the past few weeks (in a kayak). Lots of gut-wrenching loss along the way, with some significant burns going from the river to the ridge tops. Fire is capricious in nature, so it's bizarre to see someone's place still standing practically unscathed, while their close neighbors on both sides have nothing left but twisted metal roofing melted onto the slag pile that was their place. No unusual wood in the channels to speak of, though it will be coming down at some point- so don't assume anything and be on your figurative toes. Ben and Kay Dorris (takeout) is no more, completely burned- Helfrich is OK (though the building there burned). 

North Umpqua Boulder to Gravel Bin is in good shape, albeit low for this time of year (climate change, anyone?). It appears that the burn up there was up above the river a ways, if you can see it at all. Downriver from the Steamboat Inn there is significant burn- didn't float that stretch so can't attest to wood (or not).


----------



## DeepWater (Apr 18, 2021)

FYI- A tree fell across the McKenzie river just below Paradise Campground about two weeks ago- it spans the river, but was trimmed by a kind soul at the top to create a 16 foot wide slot on river left next to the bank.
Tree is very obvious on approach, just stay far left against the bank- most boaters I talked to did not know about the tree last weekend. 100 degree temperatures predicted in the area for this weekend - no fire damage from last fall on upper from Olallie to McKenzie bridge-


----------



## mogielocs (Jul 9, 2021)

Looking to run this coming week and wondering what sections the buzzards might recommend? 
Ollalie to Paradise or down to Finn Rock?


----------



## JoshL (Jul 12, 2021)

mogielocs said:


> Looking to run this coming week and wondering what sections the buzzards might recommend?
> Ollalie to Paradise or down to Finn Rock?


Mackenzie is all good. Tree below paradise removed as well as the tree in martens. No obstacles to worry about in entire boatable length. Have boated paradise to leaburg in the last few weeks . Still beautiful out there! Happy boating.


----------



## mogielocs (Jul 9, 2021)

JoshL said:


> Mackenzie is all good. Tree below paradise removed as well as the tree in martens. No obstacles to worry about in entire boatable length. Have boated paradise to leaburg in the last few weeks . Still beautiful out there! Happy boating.


Cheers!


----------

